# gute Webhoster



## Y05h1 (10. April 2005)

Hi!

 kennt von euch jemand gute und günstige Webhoster
 mit PHP und Mysql?
 Ich möchte nur meine private webseite lagern und brauche deshalb nur 2oder 7 Datenbanken und 50 mb speicher.
 Kennt jemand einen Hoster der so kleine Pakete für wenig geld hergibt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Bei http://www.cybton.com bekommst Du eine Datenbank und 100MB fuer Lau.
Hast aber Werbung. Falls man den Banner nimmt kann man den aber ausblenden, da der sich in einer Tabelle befindet. 
Eine Datenbank reicht normalerweise fuer eine Website, man kann ja zig Tabellen darin anlegen und nicht nur eine, was ja auch etwas schwachsinnig waere.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. April 2005)

Du kannst mir ja kurz eine Email / PN schreiben - ich kann dir gern ein günstiges Angebot zukommen lassen.


----------

